
How Microsoft Community Blames on Browser for Hotmail's Slowness - Anil-Shrestha
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook_com/forum/oemail-osend/why-is-the-new-outlook-for-hotmail-so-slow/6fb4b7de-9829-40fc-bfcf-dfe29357127a?auth=1
======
tracker1
Since this user is on XP, really should not be using IE8 anymore, and should
use a third party browser.

I'm frankly surprised it works halfway well at all, and in general IE8
requires ES5 shims/shivs beyond even ES6 babel support.

